# passkey-agent error

## ihtruelsen

I am using bluez-utils and -libs version 3.36 and am having a problem with passkey-agent.

I'm sure that I am doing something simple, stupid and above all wrong, but I can't seem to get it sorted out.

I invoke passkey-agent with:

```

passkey-agent 0000 00:13:17:DD:CB:4A

```

And I get:

```

Can't register passkey agent

Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.25" (uid=1000 pid=1014 comm="passkey-agent 0000 00:13:17:DD:CB:4A ") interface="org.bluez.Security" member="RegisterPasskeyAgent" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.bluez" (uid=0 pid=20481 comm="/usr/sbin/hcid -s -f /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf "))

```

Not sure what to make of the error message. It does reference my hcid.conf, so for completeness, here it is:

```

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security auto;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # Default PIN code for incoming connections

        passkey "0000"

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "BlueZ (%d)";

        # Local device class

        class 0x000100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy 

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

```

Does anyone see the obvious problem?

----------

